# for the opus and lumahawk flash head owners.



## ghache (Sep 23, 2010)

this might be interesting for the ones who use these flahs units.

I was shopping for a couple of softbox and a beauty dish for my opus-k250 flash heads and i found out that the opus K series and the Lumahawk flash head are using the same speedring.

On the opus website, there is no beauty dish and no 48 X 72 softbox available. However, they are available on the Lumahawk website and they fit on the Opus k series since they use the same ring and mount.


So if any of you guys with use the opus k series and need/want a really nice not so expensive beauty dish for your flash, THERE YOU GO. its an all metal 20" beauty dish. its comes with a white soft cloth.



I hope it helps.


----------

